# My goodies...



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 14, 2006)

Okay so this is a list of everything I have... no pics yet...

*Face Stuff:*

NW20 Select Tint SPF
Medium Studio Mist foundation - HATE this...
NW20 Mineralize Satinfinish foundation
Light Mineralize Skin Finish
NW20 Loose Powder
NW15 Studio Stick concealer

Silver Dusk Loose powder
Dolled up loose powder
Ice pressed powder
Delicacy pressed - thats now loose powder
Star Pressed powder
Freeform pressed powder
Coupe D'Chic pressed powder
Pretty Baby beauty powder
Shell Pearl beauty powder
Pearl Blossom beauty Powder
Pearl Sunshine beauty powder

Cute blush
Don't Be Shy blush
Pink Flurry shimmer blush
Taffy shimmer blush
Norwedian Wood shimmer blush
Sweet William blushcreme
Lune blushcreme
Maidenchant blushcreme
Loves Pink glimmershimmer
Girly Pink CCB

Shimpagne MSF
Glissade MSF
Golden Bronzer

Rose D'or bronzing stick
Gold Magic bronzing stick

Rock it pink glitter creme
Shimmerene glitter creme
Playboy glitter creme











*Eye Stuff:*
Pencils:
Blue Yonder
Prunella
Teddy
Smolder
Hyacinth
Blooz
Fascinating
Pinkie
Wavy Blue
Reflecto
Night Sky
Peacocked
Iris Accents
Ola Viola
Ms Pentunia
Ivy
Out To Sea

Other Liners:
Aqualine l/l/l
Blue Herizon l/l/l
Classic Cream l/l/l
Power Plum l/l/l
Visionare l/l/l
Pinkcraft l/l/l
Black liquid liner
Brassy f/l
Iris Eyes f/l
Delphic f/l
Haunting f/l
Macroviolet f/l
Graphic Brown f/l
Peacocky glitter l/l
Divine Lime glitter l/l
Pinkphonic glitter l/l
Pinky Wink glitter l/l


Shadesticks:
Shimmermint
Pink Couture
Shimmersand
Fresh Cement
Mangomix
Lucky Jade
Taupographic
Sea Me
Sharkskin
Blurberry
Gracious Me






Paints/ Glosses:
Canton Candy
Mauvism
Rose Duo
Little Pink
Tantalope

Eyeshadows:
All that glitters
Amber Lights
AngelCake
Aristocrat Mineralize
Aquavert
B - Rich
Banshee
Beautiful Iris
Beauty Sleep
Belle Azure
Black Tied
Blue Edge
Carbon
Charcoal Brown
Chill Blue
Colbolt
Contrast
Cranberry
Creme De violet
Crystal Avalanche
Da Bling
Dazzelight
Deep Truth
Earthly Delight x 2
Era
Filament
Fineshine
Flashtrack
Fontain Bleu
Freshwater
Full Flame
Glama Ray x 2
Gleam
Goldbit
Gorgeous Gold
Green Smoke
Guacamole x 2
Hipnotique
Humid
Hush
Illusionary/burning ambition duo
In living Pink
Jeweltone
Juxt
Knight Devine
Light Ray
Lil'lily
Lightshade
Little Madame mineralize
Living Pink
Leisuretime
Lustreleaf
Lovebud
Magic Dust
Mancatcher
Meadowland
Metamorph
Moons reflection
Moth Brown
Mulch
Mystical Mist
Mythology
Night Train
Nobel Mineralize
Nocturnelle
Olive Groove x 2
Orange Tangent
Paradisco
Passionate
Peppier
Peridot
Petalescent
Pink Pappillon x 2 (diff. colors tho...)
Pink Source
Pink Venus
Playful
Pompous Blue
Relaxing
Retrospeck
Riviera Rose
Rose 
Say, yeah
Scene 1
Sea Myth
Shale
Shimmermoss
Sky Blue
Slip Pink
Spring up
Springtime Skipper
Sprout
Summer Neutral
Sushi Flower
Stars N rockets
Star Violet
Swimming
Taupeless
Teal Blue
Tilt
Trax
Tres Teal Mineralize
Vanilla
Vapour
Waternympth
Whim Mineralize
Whistle
Wishful
Zeal
Zonk Bleu














Quads:
Flowering
Beau
Sweetie Cakes






Pigments/glitters: (jars and samples)
Vials: 
Purplette, Grey Glitter, D/C chunky pink glitter

Jars:
Jewelmarine glitter
D/C fine pink glitter
Turquoise glitter
Chartreuse glitter
Light Blue glitter
Rocking Orange glitter
Lust Dust glitter

Dark Soul
Violet
Rebelrock Blue
Azreal Blue
Pink Opal
Pinked Mauve
Fairylite
Deckchair

Samples: 
Aire-De-Blu
All Girl
Apricot Pink
Black Black
Blue brown
Blue steel
Blue storm
Bright Coral
Chartreuse
Chocolate Brown
Clear Sky Blue
Coco
Coco beach
Cornflower
Copper (metal)
Copper Sparkle
Cool Pink
Deckchair
Deep Blue Green
Deep Purple
Dusty Coral
Emerald Green
Entremauve
Fairylite
Forest Green
Fucshia
Goldenaire
Golden Lemon
Gold (metal)
Gold
Gold Dusk
Golders Green
Golden Olive
Grape
Kelly Green
Kitchmas
Lily White
Lovely Lily
Melon
Nocturnal purple
Orange (matte)
Pink (matte)
Pink Bronze
Pink Pearl
Pink Vivid
Pinked mauve
Platnium
Provence
Rich Purple
Rose
Rose Gold
Ruby Red
Sunnydaze
Tan
Teal
White Gold

D/C Pink gltter
Blue glitter
3D silver glitter
Black glitter
Red glitter
Light green glitter
White glitter

*Lip Stuff:*
Uberpeach chromeglass
Pinkocrasy chromeglass
Pastel Polsih chromeglass
Pulsetter chromeglass
Chromaliving chromeglass

Miss Bunny TLC

Lure l/s
15 Minutes l/s
Viva Glam 2 l/s
Charm Factor l/s
Sweetie  l/s
Stroke Of Lust l/s
Odyssey l/s
New York Apple l/s
Pink Freeze l/s
Pink Maribu l/s
Danse l/s
Rebelrose l/s
La Di Bra l/s
Style It Up l/s
Real Doll l/s
Sweet and Single l/s






*Brushes:*
109
116
129
205
207
210
217
225
236
239
242
249
252
255
263 x2
266
269
272


Thats my collection over a year and a half! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And heres my non MAC...

Lancome glosses:





Estee Lauder Glosses:





Other makeup...
Not PIctured is Dior glosses, Dior Dice gloss


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 16, 2006)

WOW!!!! nice collection!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 2, 2006)

awesome collection!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 2, 2006)

awsome brush collection


----------



## quandolak (Nov 7, 2006)

........


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## MACFreak (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow thats alot of good things


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 25, 2006)

wow!
I don't know wheither to congradulate you or be worried!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 1, 2007)

Okay now for some dodgy as pics... sorry about da lighting and blurryness... bad cam day?!


----------



## le{danielle} (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow.
Lots of shadesticks and eye kohls.

Beautiful collection!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mmmm Updated with more...


----------

